# Review: Irix 15mm f/2.4 @ LensTip



## ahsanford (Sep 29, 2016)

http://www.lenstip.com/486.1-Lens_review-Irix_15_mm_f_2.4_Blackstone_Introduction.html

They tested the Blackstone version (remember there are two versions of this lens) on a 5D3. Still no 5DS test model at LensTip. ???

Pros: Sharp. Manages distortion better than the Canon 14L II and Samyang 14mm f/2.8. Can be front filtered.

Cons: Vignetting for days -- on FF at _f/11_ it's still losing 1 EV (wow!). Can struggle with flare. No AF. Not as good as the Samyang for coma, but it's better than the 14L II.

Decent for daylight landscapes, I'd guess, but astro folks might be a bit disappointed with the vignetting and coma.

- A


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing  
Let's wait for the reviews of the Laowa 12mm f/2.8 and the Samyang 14mm f/2.4 premium. I am curious about the performance of those lenses


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 29, 2016)

candyman said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Let's wait for the reviews of the Laowa 12mm f/2.8 and the Samyang 14mm f/2.4 premium. I am curious about the performance of those lenses



Yes, many people here seem to be awaiting the comprehensive testing and usage reviews a simple coma test of those lenses. ;D

- A


----------



## d (Sep 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ...awaiting the comprehensive testing and usage reviews a simple coma test of those lenses. ;D
> 
> - A



Indeed I am


----------



## NorbR (Sep 29, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Decent for daylight landscapes, I'd guess, but astro folks might be a bit disappointed with the vignetting and coma.



The coma seems decently well controlled. I realize the Samyang has set the bar really high, but all in all, it doesn't seem so bad for a fast 14mm. 

The vignetting, on the other hand, is worrisome. As much as I'm usually all in favor of front filters, it seems pretty clear that for a 14-15mm lens, that's a very tall order, and the trade-off in vignetting is quite significant. 

I have to say, I'm losing a bit of interest in this Irix lens. And the fact that it appears impossible to get in Switzerland doesn't help (particularly annoying as it's supposed to be a Swiss company). On the other hand, there are features about this lens that I'm still very much interested in, namely the focus lock, and the weather sealing. Still, I'm going to wait to hear a bit more about the Samyang Premium, price and availability, before I make any decision.


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 29, 2016)

I'd love to see a comparison to the Zeiss 15/2.8, another MF 15. The ghosting/flare on the Irix is rather extreme. Light-fall-off is fine IMHO, it is inherent to WA lenses. There are center filters, or if price is a bit steep, then a correction in RAW processing will solve it.
Won't sell my Zeiss 15 quite yet. They finally got the bayonet hood on the 15 on the Milvus line, but not sufficient to upgrade from the classic ZE.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 29, 2016)

Reposting my comments from the other thread this morning:

Szymon Starczewski (LensTip) has completed his evaluation of the Irix 15mm. An interesting lens, but not for me, as I am looking for a good astro lens. Also, QA is unknown at this point. And repairs? Hmm...

John


----------



## Viggo (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been look in a bit at this lens lately, and it seems quality control is horrible. My preferred shop said they tested three copies of the ones they got and they had so heavy vignette that they sent them back and refused to sell them. I see some tests, think it was dpreview, that says the vignette is pretty great, and lens tip claims it's horrible. One guy sent me a summary of his experience and said the first one he got had 5 stops of vignette that never cleard, even at f11. He sent it back and got another one that was "much better" and he had a couple of samples that proved the difference, so wth?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 9, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I've been look in a bit at this lens lately, and it seems quality control is horrible. My preferred shop said they tested three copies of the ones they got and they had so heavy vignette that they sent them back and refused to sell them. I see some tests, think it was dpreview, that says the vignette is pretty great, and lens tip claims it's horrible. One guy sent me a summary of his experience and said the first one he got had 5 stops of vignette that never cleard, even at f11. He sent it back and got another one that was "much better" and he had a couple of samples that proved the difference, so wth?



How very interesting! Thanks for posting. I'm glad I went with the Samyang 14mm 2.4. Which I expect to see 3/13.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 9, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I've been look in a bit at this lens lately, and it seems quality control is horrible. My preferred shop said they tested three copies of the ones they got and they had so heavy vignette that they sent them back and refused to sell them. I see some tests, think it was dpreview, that says the vignette is pretty great, and lens tip claims it's horrible. One guy sent me a summary of his experience and said the first one he got had 5 stops of vignette that never cleard, even at f11. He sent it back and got another one that was "much better" and he had a couple of samples that proved the difference, so wth?
> ...



I was also recommended the XP 14 f2.4 instead, but I wanted a uwa mostly for fun so I won't be spending XP 14 money on one as of now. 
Looks like you made the right choice  For me, I'm lusting after the Canon 14 L II again, I loved that lens when I had it.


----------

